# Are We Going To Pull Out Of Iraq?



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok, so its probably an over dicussed topic, but I didn't really have time to look today and I figured it was about time I posted a topic with some discussion value to it. 
So here's my way of thinking. It's kind of two-fold. I think we need to cut our losses and pull out now, because if we stay any longer, its going to turn into another Vietnam. The sects over there have been fighting for centuries, and its never done any good to anyone. They are going to keep fighting no matter what we do. Thats just how religious fanaticism works. There is no ryme or reason to it.
On the other hand, it is an extremely unstable environment, and we have to keep ours, and the worlds oil interests in mind. You have to know that if we pull out, and turn over management of oil to them, or anyone really, we are going to get jacked all over the map. Honestly, we think gas prices are high enough now, what's going to happen when we don't have any? Are people finally going to realize that we need to tap Alaska? Ok, I know I just put a bullet into a red hot chamber by saying that. I don't mean to ruin the environment and be irresponsable with it, but nature is there for us to use and exploit, and also for us to re-enrich and put back the forests that we take.
Any thoughts?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Moving to Politics Forum...

Ryan


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

You have some good points there, but take it from a guy who just got back from the sand box, if we pull out now Iraq will be over taken by Iran. I know that sounds stupid but talking with the local Iraqi people they all talk that way. They explained to us that Iran is paying these local Iraqi farmers to place these IED's all over to try to blow us up. If they succeed then they are paid quite well. Keep in mind not all the Iraqis are bad! However, if the US troops do something to a local farmer that makes him really mad then we have just made another insurgent. I do think that pulling out is a good thing but we have to make sure that it is stabble enough to do so. We can't just leave Iraq hanging by a thread we have to do everything in our power to help since we are the ones that sturd the pot to begin with. Just my :2cents:


----------



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

its amazing the things tha our soldiers find out that the general public will never know....i forgot about Iran. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

AND I RE-REPEAT ..... (first repeated just two months ago)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Below is a copy and paste from a post I made back in December of 2005 ...

"We are not really fighting Iraq ... we are fighting IRAN. The battlefield is currently in Iraq."

Another one I couldn't easily locate ... said:

"This will become an open war with Iran and Syria at some point ... it's just a matter of when and under what circumstances."


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

sharpshooter_boss ... Side note here ...

The United States of America "BOUGHT" Alaska because of it's value in natural rescources ...

Isn't it just a tad silly that NOW some Americans think we ought not use it for the very purpose we purchased it???


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I certainly hope we leave Iraq! Will it be in 1 year, 2 years, five years? 10 years? We will see what the American people, the people in Washington, the Iraqi people and all their great friends and neighbors from surrounding countries say and then maybe we will know Iraq's destiny. That whole part of the world is held captive by their history and their religion. And then look at the kind of leaders that are in charge of each and every country. Of course they feel the same way about America's leadership. Doesn't look like George W would win any elections in South America!! Wow! What a mess!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree Rooster, but I would add that when we leave I hope the Iraqi government is strong and can stand alone. It would be wonderful to have a free democratic form of government in that region, not only for our benefit, but for the benefit of the Iraqi people, and as a model for the rest of the region. 
That said, I might add, that I think the liberals in Washington are working up the nerve to cut off funding. I don't think they give a rats behind about Iraq, the people of Iraq, or the security of the United States, when weighed against their political advantage. I think they are in a rush to get out of Iraq, not to save American lives, but they must get out before it is a success for Bush. A success for Bush they think would be devastating for them. The more it appears it will be successful the more panicked they will be to withdraw.
I didn't get the following phrase from Rush Limbaugh, I said it 20 years before he did. When it comes to liberals it is "SYMBOLISM OVER SUBSTANCE". When they say they support the soldiers they think they can cut their funding, pay them little, bad mouth them as a whole, but that's all made up for by tying a yellow ribbon around a tree.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

DJRooster's original post



> I don't believe that anyone would vote for pulling out of Iraq so Bush would fail. Only a man posessed by a political agenda would believe this and you know my feelings about a man who is posessed by a political agenda. These are dangerous people.


Plainsman 
I disagree that you have to have a political agenda. I think you only need to watch the liberals and have two working brain cells to see how low they are willing to go to regain the presidency and punish Bush. They are just short of the old Japanese Kamikaze, and America is the plane they are willing to fly into the ground. 
I think most far left liberals are possessed. They are so nuts they still think Bush stole the first election. The most popular liberal goal in Washington is not executing the war properly, or ending it. It is not the economy, or immigration, nor equal rights, or abortion, it is revenge. 
Your right, these are dangerous people.

OOOPs I hit the edit button instead of the quote. Sorry Rooster, I hope this straightens it out for everyone.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW, don't thake this the wrong way, but are you like, bi-polar or something? Because I agreed with almost everything you said except;


> I disagree that you have to have a political agenda.


 :-?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, me too.............. this can't be good. Scottie beam me up..... quick.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its his knee surgery the drugs are helping :lol:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I think Rooster is a victem of identity thieft :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, Zogman, and I am the one who stole it. Sorry Rooster, I hit the edit button instead of the quote. Old timers disease. Please go back and read and I think everyone will get it straight now. What can I say Ooofta (or however you spell that). 
      

It's a good thing this wasn't MT he would be calling for a congressional investigation.

I think I'll give this writing up for a while and go do something I know how to do. Let's see now what would that be???????


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Yes, Zogman, and I am the one who stole it. Sorry Rooster, I hit the edit button instead of the quote. Old timers disease. Please go back and read and I think everyone will get it straight now. What can I say Ooofta (or however you spell that).
> 
> 
> It's a good thing this wasn't MT he would be calling for a congressional investigation.
> ...


Ice Fishing?????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I went out and checked this morning. There was about 50 feet of thin ice, that cracked below my feet, before you could reach good ice. Two young, brave souls, from Casselton made it across and went fishing (on the Pipestem). I told them they better check the ice once in a while, or they may find themselves swimming for shore late this afternoon. 
Ken, my ice house is ready, but I don't have the nerve to get it on the ice. Maybe it isn't nerve, maybe it's common sense not to set your house on ice that is about to become an ice flow. 
Come over early next winter and we will take her on her maiden voyage onto the ice.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Geez, that is funny! I read that post and thought, man I must have woke up on the wrong side of the bed. I did have a few Johhny Walker Reds but....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thought you woke up in the Twilight Zone I'll bet. Either that or Scotty transported you to a parallel universe.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I thought I had pulled a Rip Van Winkle and slept for 30 years because at 55, I'm still to young to be a right winger!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

DJ,we have no doubt you've been asleep for the last thirty, you've got the sense of a 25 year old :wink:

And and least one knee like a twenty five year old :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm said:


> DJ,we have no doubt you've been asleep for the last thirty, you've got the sense of a 25 year old :wink:
> 
> And and least one knee like a twenty five year old :lol: :lol:


A knee like a 25 year old you say Bob? I am perhaps on the list for a new knee in the years to come. I was wondering, when you get a new knee do you also get knee jerk reactions like when you were a teenager?
 
I can't remember the old line, what was it again, when your under 40 you have the heart to be liberal, but when your over 40 you have the sense to be conservative? Something like that anyway.

Boy DJ talk about a split personality, your going to be torn now.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

when you're young if you have a heart you're a liberal, when you old and have a brain you are a conservative. I think thats how it goes.

I'm goig to have arthroscopic (sp) surgery on my right knee thursday, torn miniscus.

Figures right when turkey season is going on


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a friend who is heading over there for a two year tour, he already has two tours in over there and a nephew who is going over in Sept. so who knows who's pulling what out of who!!! 

These guys are both Armoured Cavalry and the buildup is a lot of armoured stuff so we will probably kick their hineys real good next winter sometime.


----------

